# My 2005 Buck.



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I haven't had access to the internet for quite a while now, and haven't posted on here for even longer. But now that I have my own computer and access I plan on visiting often.

Here is one of the bucks that I shot during the 2005 shotgun season in minnesota. It is by far my best buck to date. I didn't get a shoulder mount which I am already regretting, but I did do a pretty nice plaque mount myself. 
Sorry about pic quality, all taken with camera phone.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=4130
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=4129
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=4131


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

how wide is he? looks nice.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Close to 18.5 inside if I remember right. Don't have a tape nearby so I can't measure it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

congrats that's a dandy, I wish you continued good luck


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

This was the biggest bodied buck that I have ever seen in person. My dad sister and I all had to drag it out of the woods up a slight hill...we were all red in the face and out of breathe by the end..wish I would have got a full body shot.


----------

